# Drew Estates Legends



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Having one of the CI Legends on the deck with hot cup of Kona coffee. I bought 10 of these on CIgar Bid mainly because I like the Drew Estates and my race team is Legends Racing. But I am impressed with it, very good! The burn and draw are great plus the flavor is very good.


----------

